# GA Lifetime Sportsman's License



## Slug-Gunner

_NOTE: 
This is being posted because several have inquired about it recently. 
*** There is a new category added for Veterans ***_

=============================



_Lifetime Sportsman's License:_

_A lifetime license allows the purchaser/named holder to enjoy a lifetime worth of hunting and fishing privileges in the State of Georgia. Georgia lifetime licenses cover all sport hunting and fishing licenses, to include WMA and PFA permits, except for the Federal Duck Stamp ,  and the free Federal Harvest Information Program Permit (required for dove hunting and migratory waterfowl). Deer hunters also must pick up a Deer Harvest Record from a license dealer prior to hunting each year. Lifetime licenses are valid for the life of the person, even if they move out of Georgia. People who purchase a lifetime license will receive a colorful, plastic license card. Senior license holders (65 years and older) may purchase the plastic card for a $10 processing fee. You must be a Georgia resident for at least 12 months immediately preceding the application for the lifetime license and provide proof of residency in order to be eligible for this license._


NOTE:
Holders of a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License will still need to see a GA License distributor to get a _"FREE" annual H.I.P. Permit and/or an annual Deer Harvest Record_ *** EACH SEASON *** they intend to hunt migratory game birds (dove or waterfowl) or deer hunt.


How to Apply:

      Download a Lifetime Sportsman's License application and mail or hand-deliver it to one of our Wildlife Resource Offices. The Lifetime Sportsman's License is not available online because of strict residency and age documentation requirement.  Credit card transactions may not be available at every WRD Office, please call that office to verify. 
To download form "Click Here" - may require Adobe Reader to view; or use this link:
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga...nforcement/LIFETIME APPLICATION July 2007.pdf

Definitions:
1. For purposes of this license, resident is defined as continuous domicile within Georgia for a period of 12 consecutive months or longer.

Supporting Document Requirements:
Applications must be accompanied by the following (NO EXCEPTIONS):


Infant (under 2 years of age):  $200
· Copy of Childs Birth Certificate AND
· Copy of Parents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Parents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required _if obtained_ and < 16 years of age (in the regs, but NOT REQUIRED 
< 2 yrs old - per DNR F&W John Bowers - see:    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1362669#post1362669)


Youth (age 2-15):  $350
· Copy of Childs Birth Certificate AND
· Copy of Parents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Parents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required _if obtained_ and < 16 years of age


Adult:  $500
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required if ages 16 thru 25; only number required if age 26 or older (card copy not required) and born on/after 1-1-61


Sr. Discount (age 60 to 64):  $95
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)


Senior (65 and over):  ($10 = only if plastic credit-card type license is desired)
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)


Veterans:  $400
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of DD 214: providing satisfactory evidence that applicant served more than 90 days of federal active duty military service and was honorably discharged AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required if ages 16 thru 25; only number required if age 26 or older (card copy not required) and born on/after 1-1-61


Non-Resident Grandchild:  $1000
· Copy of Grandchilds Birth Certificate AND
· Nres Grandchild: Notarized Certification of relationship of Lifetime License holder and Grandchild AND
· Copy of  Grandparents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety), OR
· Copy of Grandparents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID

=================================


----------



## whitmo

I just got the hunting regulation booklet today and saw the Veterans discount and decided to send my application in.  
It will go in the mail tomorrow.  I had been considering the Lifetime License all year, but wasn't sure I could swing the $500 right now.  This made the decision easy for me.
Hopefully the word will get out and a bunch of people will take advantage of this.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



whitmo said:


> I just got the hunting regulation booklet today and saw the Veterans discount and decided to send my application in.
> It will go in the mail tomorrow. I had been considering the Lifetime License all year, but wasn't sure I could swing the $500 right now. This made the decision easy for me.
> Hopefully the word will get out and a bunch of people will take advantage of this.


 
Alright!  That is good to hear about someone taking advantage of a good initiative by the State and DNR...

Granted it is not a huge discount but every little bit helps I am sure and no value can be placed on the debt of gratitude we owe our veterans.


----------



## DRAKE2

*Veterans*

Thanks for the info. it help me to save $100.00.  But the local office had not heared of the change yet and I had to call over to the main office, they then called the local office for me and all was good.


----------



## merc123

Good to hear.  That's $100 we can use on arrows or bullets or new stuff


----------



## Flintlock1776

*I am proud to have mine*

I was one of the very first to buy it when it came out. I don't get a chance to get back but knowing I can just lets me smile knowing I can if I ever get the chance again to go back an hunt. My club in Dallas, Ga was plowed under for a country singer's home and then I moved out of state so its hard for me to find another club to join and even get the time to get back at least once a season. Maybe someday. If you still live there I still believe it is a great value and investment in our hunting heritage.


----------



## KKirk

How does one get a hunter's education number if they haven't taken a hunter's education course in GA.  All I got is a hunter's education card from PA.  There is no number on the card.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*PA Hunter Education Card....*



KKirk said:


> How does one get a hunter's education number if they haven't taken a hunter's education course in GA.  All I got is a hunter's education card from PA.  There is no number on the card.



Georgia recognizes other states 'Hunter Education Cards' that are issued under NRA approved course guidelines. 

What is the purpose you need this information for? If for a regular hunting license, then you simply need to present that card when purchasing a license. If for wanting to obtain a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License, then printing the online application form, completing it, and presenting it along with your PA Hunter Education Card, and with other required ID and residency requirements, and paying the required fee, IN PERSON at your local DNR office should get your application approved and a 90 day 'temporary card' issued while your application is processed and your plastic (credit card style) permanent GA Lifetime Sportsman's License is issued and mailed to your local residency address.

Call your local DNR office or the Social Circle HQ office for more info and/or to see if your PA Hunter Education Card is on the 'approved list' of recognized states that Georgia accepts as proof of Hunter Education requirements. Phone numbers can be found in the latest copy of either the Hunting or Fishing Regulation Guidelines for 2007-2008.

I hope this helps.... if further info is needed, PM me.

Slug-Gunner
GA Hunter Education Instructor
Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

does the money include WMA fees?


----------



## danmc

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> does the money include WMA fees?



Yes.  You do need to still get a (free) deer harvest record each year.

As far as I'm concerned, its a great deal if there's a chance you'll ever move out of state but still want to come back for hunting or fishing with friends or relatives.  I wish I'd bought a lifetime license in the state my parents live in when I was still a resident there.  Would have paid off in a small handful of years of buying non resident licenses.


----------



## iq_52

*Note for Lifetime License Holders*

Just to add to Slug-Gunners post, lifetime license holders do NOT need an alligator license to hunt gators. (See page 7 of the regulations booklet).


----------



## DaveInGwinnett

iq_52 said:


> Just to add to Slug-Gunners post, lifetime license holders do NOT need an alligator license to hunt gators. (See page 7 of the regulations booklet).



Correct, the Lifetime License covers ALL GA State licenses, INCLUDING the alligator license. The duck stamp is a federal fee.


----------



## Malum Prohibitum

I bought my son's when he was born for $200.  He is 6 now, and I know he will be grateful when he is an adult.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

merc123 said:


> Good to hear.  That's $100 we can use on arrows or bullets or new stuff




Or a tank of gas at the rate gas prices are!!!


----------



## turkeyfvr

I Believe The Lifetime License Does Include Alligator Not The Sportsman License.


----------



## jawjaboy30

my dad gave me the lifetime sportsman's license for christmas 2 years ago.  i'm 23 and i know it's going to be worth it down the road.  as mentioned before, you do have to get a harvest card and as well as other permits, such as deer dog hunting and others i believe.


----------



## Chippewa Partners

Unfortunately the GA LIFETIME license does not cover trapping.   That needs to be changed.  

Anyone retired who traps who might care to tackle that issue?  I'' be glad to help.


----------



## vahunter

I see there is an option for a nonres grandchild...is there nothing for a nonres child? I lived in GA until about 2 years ago & am wish I had gotten one while still in state.  I come back to hunt w/ my dad & father in law several times a year and it can break the bank in a hurry. I'm sure I'll eventually get my kids one if we haven't moved back, but does this mean they can all go w/ lifetime and I've always got to buy one?


----------



## mmarkey

If you are a lifetime license holder you DO NOT NEED  a special alligator license. See the excerp from the DNR web site referring to Alligator hunting in Georgia.

Copied from the DNR website: (italics added for clarity)

LICENSES: Anyone hunting or assisting an alligator permit holder must possess a valid Alligator Hunting License ($50) in addition to a regular hunting license. A WMA license is required if hunting on a WMA. Disability, _Honorary & Lifetime License holders are exempt from these requirements._ Hunters must be at least twelve years of age. Hunters age 12-15 need not have an Alligator Hunting License or Hunting License; however, they must possess a valid permit or be with a permit holder. In order to hunt unsupervised they must have a valid Hunter Education Certificate.

It would be nice if someone would correct the original posting.

The lifetime license is a GREAT DEAL!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Do you still need to buy the WMA stamp as welll


----------



## mmarkey

No state stamps required, WMA is included in the Lifetime License. If you are a duck hunter you still need to BUY a Federal Duck stamp and then just go to get your FREE state deer tags yearly.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333

> Lifetime licenses are valid for the life of the person, even if they move out of Georgia.





> NOTE:
> Holders of a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License will still need to see a GA License distributor to get a "FREE" annual H.I.P. Permit and/or an annual Deer Harvest Record *** EACH SEASON *** they intend to hunt migratory game birds (dove or waterfowl) or deer hunt.



How does this work? If I am a Georgia lifetime license holder and move out of state I can still hunt in GA, right. But, I will need a GA driver's license (which I will not have b/c I'm out of state) to get a Deer Harvest Record and HIP permit each year. This seems a little confusing to me. Can someone please explain this?

Thanks


Thanks


----------



## jason8047

GeorgiaHunter4333 said:


> How does this work? If I am a Georgia lifetime license holder and move out of state I can still hunt in GA, right. But, I will need a GA driver's license (which I will not have b/c I'm out of state) to get a Deer Harvest Record and HIP permit each year. This seems a little confusing to me. Can someone please explain this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks



No you misunderstood what you have Quoted.  The GA license distributer is a hunting license distributer.  If you have a lifetime license you still need to go and get your harvest report card each year from them.  You dont need the GA drivers license.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333

Thanks, Jason


----------



## REMINGTON710

so if I get the youth on all I will need to get is a duck stamp and deer harvest records?


----------



## robertyb

REMINGTON710 said:


> so if I get the youth on all I will need to get is a duck stamp and deer harvest records?



What is a "youth on all"?

This ain't brain surgery folks. A life time license covers everything you need in the State to hunt and fish except the HIPS and Harvest record which are both free. If you duck hunt you will need a Federal Duck Stamp cause it is FEDERAL not State.


----------



## clent586

Bought my son's when he turned 1. He is 5 today and our license may be $200 a year by the time he is 16. Best investment I ever made. He hunts with me now so I hope he will continue. I bought one for me at the same time and if I hunt 4-5 more years it will pay for itself.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I got my Lifetime License yesterday.    I'm 28 so it will be a wise investment.


----------



## Flow Master

Just sent off for my lifetime license this morning. I hope it comes before the opening day of bow season. I was so glad to find out about the Vet. discount.


----------



## KKirk

got mine today.  went down to the office about the 10th of july and applied.


----------



## georgia_home

i just got a life license for my son and i. for my son, $200 is a great deal! if you have kids, and you can get going early with the $200 cost, and even grandkids!

and a few notes:

hip numbers can be obtained online or via phone. FREE! no convenience fee's!!! 
if you have an out of state hunter's ed card, ga will honor it. or at least they did mine. when mine was presented, the returned it to me and issued me a georgia card.


----------



## georgia_home

*Lifetime Sportsman's License*

i just got a life license for my son and i. for my son, $200 is a great deal! if you have kids, and you can get going early with the $200 cost, and even grandkids!

and a few notes:

hip numbers can be obtained online or via phone. FREE! no convenience fee's!!! 
if you have an out of state hunter's ed card, ga will honor it. or at least they did mine. when mine was presented, the returned it to me and issued me a georgia card.


----------



## oregonbowhunter

does the lifetime license effect your buying of other hunting liscenses in other states like montana and what not as a resident??? It is really cheap to hunt here as a Non-resident that is why i am asking, in montana it costs me 1900 just for one season


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Georgia Residency REQUIRED....*



oregonbowhunter said:


> does the lifetime license effect your buying of other hunting liscenses in other states like montana and what not as a resident??? _It is really cheap to hunt here as a Non-resident_ that is why i am asking, in montana it costs me 1900 just for one season



There are strict residency requirements to purchase a "Georgia Lifetime Sportsman's License". It is NOT AVAILABLE for non-residents (except the grandchild of a resident.... see original post).



> _You must be a Georgia resident for at least 12 months immediately preceding the application for the lifetime license and provide proof of residency in order to be eligible for this license._



But to answer your original question.... NO, the purchase of a "Georgia Lifetime Sportsman's License" DOES NOT affect your ability to purchase either resident (if you are a legal resident of that state) or non-resident licenses in any other state.  _The "Georgia Lifetime Sportsman's License" CONTINUES TO BE VALID for all hunting and fishing in Georgia even if you later move out of Georgia to another state and establish residency in that state._

Slug-Gunner


----------



## 01Foreman400

Flow Master said:


> Just sent off for my lifetime license this morning. I hope it comes before the opening day of bow season. I was so glad to find out about the Vet. discount.



I paided on the 7/17 and got my card on 9/8.


----------



## georgia_home

my plastic card came in a few weeks ago! feels good to have, knowing it helps with the resources.

and, it was very easy using the website to get in and do print hip and harvest tag!

i dont know about all the programs from dnr, but the lifetime thing, the hip / harvest tag and the state part / wma hunt stuff looks pretty good to me!


----------



## comptoncarroll

Not sure if  anyone  knows but there also a free license   some vets can get ever three yrs.Its for the  one that are disable.. License is called the  disability combination hunting and fishing license.Got mine on 08/08/08 and good till 08/08/11  all i have to do is go  back to the main office are print the form and send it in. harvest  tags are free too. All I had to do is bring in prof of who i was and a letter from the va stateing that i was disable. just want  to let you know


----------



## iron stob

*lifetime licenses*

I heard that even though you buy the licenses,you will still have to pay a processing fee,not worth it


----------



## danmc

iron stob said:


> I heard that even though you buy the licenses,you will still have to pay a processing fee,not worth it



Processing fee for what?  There is no processing fee for the deer harvest records for lifetime license holders if that's what you were referring to.  You just go to walmart and ask for one.  

I think the biggest payoff is if you decide to move out of state but still come back to hunt/fish.  I've paid a different state a fortune in non-resident licenses to go fishing with Mom and Dad.  I should have purchased a lifetime license there back when I had a chance.

-Dan


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*You HEARD WRONG!!!!*



iron stob said:


> I heard that even though you buy the licenses,you will still have to pay a processing fee,not worth it



When you have a question.... GO TO THE SOURCE = DNR!

Don't listen to someone who doesn't even have one yet, or even checked into what's involved. The ONLY additional fees involved are the ANNUAL FEDERAL DUCK STAMP, but only if you hunt ducks or geese.

The only time a "processing fee" is involved is if you purchase your regular hunting, big game, or fishing licenses ONLINE thru a third party vendor. The "Lifetime Sportsman's License" IS NOT AVAILABLE via online purchase, but done either by mail or in person at an area DNR office (must be accompanied by required documents). 

The only other "processing fee" involved is if a senior over 65 is applying for a _Complimentary (FREE) Lifetime Sportsman's License_ _and wishes to get it in the form of the plastic, credit card style for a $10 fee (total cost to them)_.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Woodscrew

I bought me one yesterday at the Macon DNR office. Its a good bit to come off of at once but if your fairly young its well worth it in the end. They will pay for there self in about 8 years at todays prices and who know when the price will go up. Its bound to oneday, Everything else is.


----------



## chainshaw

I have had my lifetime license for 5 years and the only "fee" that I have paid is for a Federal Duck Stamp.

Buying a lifetime license is one of the best purchasing decisions that I have ever made.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

It does tend to confuse ticket agents when I ask them to just give me my tags. 

Is there a way I can order just my tags for Turkey/Deer online or something?

With less agents it could be harder to get since I will not have much time to wander around looking for an agent when I get back to hunt.

Thanks


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

1776Flintlock said:


> It does tend to confuse ticket agents when I ask them to just give me my tags.
> 
> Is there a way I can order just my tags for Turkey/Deer online or something?
> 
> With less agents it could be harder to get since I will not have much time to wander around looking for an agent when I get back to hunt.
> 
> Thanks



Go online as if you're buying a tag and then select the harvest record option and you can print it for free


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Thanks! Same response from DNR via email:

You can go on the website and under license.  It will be like you are purchasing one but there is no charge.  You will need a Deer Harvest Record.  Click on this and print off.

Ain't computers great (and GON too of course!)


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Sent mine off today...


----------



## Bkeepr

Got one 5 or 6 years ago, I love it because I don't have to remember stuff any more.  No more trout stamp, no more WMA stamp!  Just have to remember to get my deer tags.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

*What number?*

When I got my Lifetime License I got a number in the very, very low 3 digit zone. I figure they are sequential so what number on the license are y'all near these days?


----------



## wmahunter

1776Flintlock said:


> When I got my Lifetime License I got a number in the very, very low 3 digit zone. I figure they are sequential so what number on the license are y'all near these days?



Got mine and my son's when he was just turning 16...he is 27 now.
They have paid for themselves almost twice already and also in less aggravation.  My son and I lost a half day of a two day trout fishing trip running around North Ga trying to find someone who sold trout stamps....can't get one in S Ga but haven't had to worry about that for the last 11 years since getting the lifetime license.
My number starts with an "A" and then is a low 3 digit number. Got them the first year they were available as far as I know.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

wmahunter said:


> Got mine and my son's when he was just turning 16...he is 27 now.
> They have paid for themselves almost twice already and also in less aggravation.  My son and I lost a half day of a two day trout fishing trip running around North Ga trying to find someone who sold trout stamps....can't get one in S Ga but haven't had to worry about that for the last 11 years since getting the lifetime license.
> My number starts with an "A" and then is a low 3 digit number. Got them the first year they were available as far as I know.


Cool! My has no letter before the number. I can't recall when I got it way back when. I wonder then if I was in the very first batch of folks to get one?


----------



## ROSWELLNATIVE

I'm proud of all the notches on mine, its a good spare key ya know!!


----------



## rjcruiser

1776Flintlock said:


> When I got my Lifetime License I got a number in the very, very low 3 digit zone. I figure they are sequential so what number on the license are y'all near these days?



Got mine probably 5 years ago or so...number is 19XXX.  

I should check my son's...got his about 2 years ago...just before he turned 2


----------



## simpleman30

did they send anyone else 2 copies?  i've had mine for years but a week after i got it in the mail, i received a duplicate license with the same info and paperwork.


----------



## jimireece25

I Bought my lifetime license before I turned 16 for $350. Just hunting once a year in our family thanksgiving hunt, its paid for itself. Great investment.


----------



## Hogchaser

I wish i had known about this 25 yrs ago when i moved here!  Not a deal anymore. I am 57 on Mar 15th. It will cost $500. for the thing. If i wait for 3 more yrs until age 60 i can get it for $95.


----------



## deersled

I wonder how long it will be before they change the rules and come up with some obscure charge for people that have them? Just like Sonny did this year with the "specialty license plates" for your car.


----------



## insane04

they better not i am mailing out my entire family of four in the morning!!! if you dont have a liftime in GA you dont know what you are missing!!


----------



## 1776Flintlock

rjcruiser said:


> Got mine probably 5 years ago or so...number is 19XXX.
> 
> I should check my son's...got his about 2 years ago...just before he turned 2




Mine is just a three digit number well under 500


----------



## Luckybuck

I have a Ga lifetime license and before deer season I go on line and print out a copy of the deer harvest record, do not have to go to Ga license distributor to get deer harvest record, not sure about HIP because I do not use it.


----------



## mmarkey

The online copy is all you need


----------



## wgtaylor

after talking to my doctor, i don't think it would pay for me to spend $500 on the lifetime licence.


----------



## combatcarry

*Question*

For the infant and youth license....  Will a color photocopy of the certified birth certificate work?  It says "certified copy" of the birth certificate on the DNR application.

It will be a real pain if I need to order birth certificates from my former residence state (and time may run out for my 2-year old to qualify).

Thanks!


----------



## redwards

combatcarry said:


> For the infant and youth license.... Will a color photocopy of the certified birth certificate work? It says "certified copy" of the birth certificate on the DNR application.
> 
> It will be a real pain if I need to order birth certificates from my former residence state (and time may run out for my 2-year old to qualify).
> 
> Thanks!


The apppearance of a Notary Seal on the document is what makes the birth certificate "certified".

You may be able to contact (email or phone call) the DNR/WRD with the question and get a quick answer from them as to whether they will accept a photocopy or not.


----------



## Lone Hunter

Interesting.

I called thinking I needed a non-resident license, but since I own a house and land in GA I was told I could get a Lifetime Senior license.

Will soon sell out in another state and be a full time GA resident anyway, and look forward to 2017-18 if I make another year.

Lack of easily accessible public land is a big problem here though.

No doubt I will have to buy land to be able to hunt like I like.


----------



## FREEDOM22

*rates have gone up*

LIFETIME LICENSES
License
Age
Term
Resident
Non-Resident
Infant Lifetime Sportsman’s License
Under 2
Lifetime
$500.00
$500.00
Youth Lifetime Sportsman’s License
2-15
Lifetime
$600.00
--
Adult Lifetime Sportsman’s License
16-49
Lifetime
$750.00
--
Older Adult Lifetime Sportsman’s License
50-59
Lifetime
$375.00
--
Senior Discount Lifetime Sportsman’s License
60-64
Lifetime
$315.00
--
Senior Lifetime Sportsman’s License
65+
Lifetime
$70.00
--
Senior Lifetime Hunting License
65+
Lifetime
$35.00
--
Senior Lifetime Fishing License
65+
Lifetime
$35.00
--
Free Senior Lifetime Sportsman’s License

(born on or before June 30, 1952)
65+
Lifetime
FREE
--
Military and Veterans Lifetime Sportsman’s License
--
Lifetime
$600.00
--
Non-Resident Grandchild Lifetime Sportsman’s License
2-15
Lifetime

$1500.00
Shooting Preserve Lifetime License
--
Lifetime
$75.00
$75.00
Remaining licenses or permits that may be needed and must be re


----------



## Spotlite

Got mine. Plan to buy my Grandson’s theirs.


----------



## LTFDretired

I got mine back in the early 90’s. Good move on my part . Get one, you never know when life may send you outside GA for an extended time. With the lifetime licenses, not an issue anymore


----------



## Wcollister1

mmarkey said:


> If you are a lifetime license holder you DO NOT NEED  a special alligator license. See the excerp from the DNR web site referring to Alligator hunting in Georgia.
> 
> Copied from the DNR website: (italics added for clarity)
> 
> LICENSES: Anyone hunting or assisting an alligator permit holder must possess a valid Alligator Hunting License ($50) in addition to a regular hunting license. A WMA license is required if hunting on a WMA. Disability, _Honorary & Lifetime License holders are exempt from these requirements._ Hunters must be at least twelve years of age. Hunters age 12-15 need not have an Alligator Hunting License or Hunting License; however, they must possess a valid permit or be with a permit holder. In order to hunt unsupervised they must have a valid Hunter Education Certificate.
> 
> It would be nice if someone would correct the original posting.
> 
> The lifetime license is a GREAT DEAL!!


When I purchased my Lifetime License over 20 years ago, one of the perks was a free Lifetime License for your grandchild. Does this still exist now that I have a grandchild?


----------



## Milkman

Wcollister1 said:


> When I purchased my Lifetime License over 20 years ago, one of the perks was a free Lifetime License for your grandchild. Does this still exist now that I have a grandchild?



Never read that anywhere. A call to DNR can confirm


----------

